# Bird holder I made for a friend.



## DelSnavely (Oct 17, 2007)

I saw a "bird holder" for carrying dead birds while hunting, at a store here and thought it looked cheap but it cost $15, so I decided I could make a better one. The one in the store used the same ring but was made of cloth strips and a plastic belt holder. Mine is boot string leather, with a leather belt loop.

I made two of these for friends for Christmas. Let me know what you think of it. Do you think it's worth what the cloth one is? If so, I can make you one...lol

Del


----------



## MN goose killa (Sep 19, 2008)

nice! start a business.


----------



## DelSnavely (Oct 17, 2007)

MN goose killa said:


> nice! start a business.


LOL....Yeah right. I don't think I would be paying many bills...

Thanks for the compliment though.
Del


----------



## tabes (Apr 11, 2006)

del i think those are awsome some of the greatest gifts you can get from friends are the home made ones excellent job and merry xmass


----------

